# Classic Oliva



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Got some classic Olivas in today. Wanted to share with ya.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...how'd ya come across them?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Those blue band maddies are old!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Man those look delicious!!!:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bonita smoke shop in fla. I picked up a box of the torps last week and ordered a couple more this week. I had to have em.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember those.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's where I found mine. Got a box of the O maduro "Oasis" and they are terrific. Nice pick-up's


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Man those look delicious!!!:dribble:


 I've got the hint John. That's all i needed.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never seen those blue bands before. Man, they look nice!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Look at that toilet seat style box!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Uh....damn! Nice find :dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

> Got some classic Olivas in today. Wanted to share with ya.


Ok Gerry -I'm waiting

Share them with me-LOL


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG HOW DID YOU get those.


Edit: soooo envious.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pick up! I actually scored a box of the O cloth bands myself yesterday and found a shop with MB1's and MB2's. Seems to be a good treasure hunting week for Oliva's!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Those look really tasty!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice pics.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dude - those are beautiful! Love those old blue fabric label maddies!
Fantastic score!:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn you sumbitches for finding my private stash.  I was gonna wait to get the maduros since i just got 2 boxes of the Bolds not too long ago, but it looks like the secret is out. There goes another $130. :lol:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

ooh, pretty! i miss the old ones with the ribbon bands, they were so good, enjoy man!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

gah those red labels were my first favorite cigar.

Nice pickup there!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pick up Gerry!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy crap! Those are amazing!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's beautiful.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, those look really nice. Great score Gerry!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab! Those suckers are old. Incredible!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I've got the hint John. That's all i needed.


uhhhh...yea...those look...errr...DELICIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Nice pick up! I actually scored a box of the O cloth bands myself yesterday and found a shop with MB1's and MB2's. Seems to be a good treasure hunting week for Oliva's!


Where did you find the MB 1 and 2?? Can they be ordered online?

Let me know please.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet pickup! Now smoke them bad boys!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Man those look delicious!!!:dribble:


Didn't intend it that way but no way in HE!! I'm gonna turn down any of those!!Thanks in advance friend!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn it stop with all these amazing pics, I'm trying to save money for the opus 22 set if you guys keep posting stuff like this I'm gonna keep getting pushed back with my money couse now I just bought a box of MB2's. At this rate I'm never going to get them:arghhhh:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Smoke those up bud!!! Those babies are prime smoking right now!!!


----------

